# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Hội Chợ Quốc Tế Thiết Bị Y Tế Medica

## Golden Tours

*Chương trình tham dự Hội chợ Quốc tế Trang thiết bị Y tế - Medica 2013*
*Tại Dusseldorf – Đức*

*FRANKFURT – DUSSELDORF – COLOGNE* 
*Khởi hành: 18/11 – 24/11/2013*
 

 
*Hội chợ triển lãm Quốc tế chuyên ngành* *Trang Thiết Bị Y Tế - Medica 2013* lớn nhất thế giới hàng năm được tổ chức vào tháng 11 tại Dusseldorf – Đức

*Thông tin sản phẩm:*

Công nghệ điện y/Y tếThiết bị phòng thí nghiệmChẩn đoánVật lý trị liệu/Công nghệ chỉnh hìnhHàng hóa và Hàng tiêu dùngThông tin và Công nghệ truyền thôngDịch vụ y tế và ấn phẩm 

*NGÀY 01 (18/11): TP.HỐ CHÍ MINH / HÀ NỘI – FRANKFURT*

*+ Nhóm khách TP. HCM:* 
Quý  khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, Hướng dẫn viên Golden Tours đón đoàn và làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Hà Nội. 
Đến sân bay Nội Bài, chuyển tiếp chuyến bay đi Frankfurt cùng với nhóm Hà Nội. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
*+ Nhóm khách Hà Nội:*
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Frankfurt. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 02 (19/11): FRANKFURT – COLOGNE  (Ăn trưa, ăn tối)*
Đến Frankfurt, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và hướng dẫn đón đoàn đi thành phố Cologne ăn trưa tại nhà hàng*.* Tham quan:

*Nhà thờ Dom –* còn gọi là *nhà thờ Thánh Barthmolaeus* hay chiếc cầu nối liền trời đất với hai ngọn tháp sừng sững cao ngất trời.*Tự do mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại*  
Ăn tối. Sau đó xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi



*Nhà thờ Dom*
 
*NGÀY 03 (20/11): COLOGNE – THAM DỰ HỘI CHỢ MEDICA 2013 (Ăn sáng, tối)*
Dùng bữa sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Qúy khách đến Trung tâm triển lãm tham dự *Hội chợ Quốc tế ngành Thiết bị Y tế - MEDICA 2013 tại DÜSSELDORF* 

Địa chỉ: *Düsseldorf Exhibition Centre*
Stockumer Kirchstr. 61, D-40474 Düsseldorf 
Ăn trưa tự túc tại hội chợ.
Xe đón đoàn từ Hội chợ và đưa đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Trang web về hội chợ:* *Weltforum der Medizin - Internationale Fachmesse und Kongress für Medizintechnik. Elektromedizin, Laborausstattung, Diagnostica und Arzneimittel. Düsseldorf. -- MEDICA Messe*



* DUSSELDORF*
 
*NGÀY 04 (21/11):  DUSSELDORF – THAM DỰ HỘI CHỢ MEDICA 2013  (Ăn sáng, tối)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách đến Trung tâm triển lãm Tham dự *Hội chợ Quốc tế ngành Thiết bị Y tế - MEDICAL 2013 tại DÜSSELDORF*

Địa chỉ: *Düsseldorf Exhibition Centre*
Stockumer Kirchstr. 61, D-40474 Düsseldorf 
Ăn trưa tự túc tại hội chợ.
Xe đón đoàn từ Hội chợ và đưa đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Đoàn về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
*Trang web về hội chợ:* *Weltforum der Medizin - Internationale Fachmesse und Kongress für Medizintechnik. Elektromedizin, Laborausstattung, Diagnostica und Arzneimittel. Düsseldorf. -- MEDICA Messe*

*NGÀY 05 (22/11):  DUSSELDORF – FRANKFURT (Ăn  ba bữa
*Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Frankfurt. Ăn trưa trên đường đi. Tham quan thành phố Frankfurt:

*Quảng trường Romerberg, Nhà thờ thánh Paul* *Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại trong thành phố.*  
Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.


*Quảng trường Romerberg*
*NGÀY 06 ( 23/11): FRANKFURT – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng)*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Tự do cho đến giờ trả phòng, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay. 

*NGÀY 07 ( 24/11): HỒ CHÍ MINH/ HÀ NỘI* 
*+ Nhóm khách TP. HCM:* 
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất. Kết thúc chương trình tham dự Hội chợ. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại. 

*+ Nhóm khách Hà Nội:* 
Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, chuyển tiếp chuyến bay về Hà Nội. Đến sân bay Nội Bài. Kết thúc chương trình tham dự Hội chợ. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại. 

*Giá tour: Liên hệ*

*Sau khi kết thúc chương trình tham dự hội chợ nếu Doanh Nghiệp có kế hoạch tham quan du lịch Châu Âu mùa thu, xin giới thiệu chương trình sau :*

*LÃNG MẠN MÙA THU NƯỚC Ý TUYỆT ĐẸP*


*NGÀY 06 (23/11): FRANKFURT – VENICE (Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra ga đáp chuyến tàu T.G.V đi Ý – Venice.
Quý khách ngủ đêm trên tàu.

*NGÀY 07 (24/11): VENICE  (Ăn ba bữa)*
Đến Venice. Quý khách đi tàu ra đảo Venice Island tham quan: 

*Dinh Tổng Trấn,* công trình xây dựng phi tôn giáo thời gothic, *cầu than thở*.*Quảng trường San Marco* nổi tiếng nhất của thành phố Venice.*Tháp chuông và nhà thờ Thánh Mark, cửa hàng sản xuất thủy tinh.* *Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các cửa hàng xa xỉ và sang trọng*  
Về lại Venice ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 8 (25/11): VENICE – PISA – FLORENCE (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn đi thành phố Pisa, tham quan:  

*Tháp nghiêng Pisa* được xây dựng năm 1173 với chiều cao 55,86m, trọng lượng ước tính 14.500 tấn, có 294 bậc và thu hút hàng triệu du khách đến thăm mỗi năm, *nhà thờ Duomo* nằm gần tháp nghiêng Pisa. 
Tiếp tục đến Florence ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*Tháp nghiêng Pisa

*
*NGÀY 9  (26/11) : FLORENCE – ROME (Ăn ba bữa)*
Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Tham quan thành phố Florence:  

*Nhà rửa tội Baptistere*, một trong những tòa nhà lâu đời nhất trong thành phố.*Nhà thờ* *Santa Maria del Fiore*_, quảng trường Duomo, tháp chuông Giotto_.*Cầu cổ* *Ponte Vecchio* nổi tiếng nhất tại thành phố Florence bắt trên sông Arno. 
Di chuyển đi thủ đô Rome ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi



_ Tháp chuông Giotto
_

*NGÀY 10  (27/11): ROME (Ăn ba bữa)*
Ăn sáng taị khách sạn. Tham quan:  

*Bảo tàng Vatican*, một trong những bảo tàng lớn nhất thế giới trưng bày nhiều tác phẩm nghệ thuật quý giá từ các bộ sưu tập lớn được Giáo hội Công giáo La Mã tạo dựng trong suốt nhiều thế kỷ, *Tòa Thánh Vatican và quảng trường St. Peter.*  
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tham quan: 

*Tàn tích còn sót lại của thời kỳ La Mã cổ đại, bể nước Trevi, đấu trường La Mã Colosseum*.*Chụp hình tại cổ thành Saint Angel, tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại trong thành phố*. 
Ăn tối. Nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. 



*Đấu trường La Mã Colosseum*
 
*NGÀY 10 (28/11): ROME – VIỆT NAM (Ăn sáng)*
Dùng điểm tâm, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay. 

*NGÀY 11 (29/11): TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH/ HÀ NỘI * 
Đến sân bay quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất/Nội Bài. Kết thúc hành trình và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.
 
*GIÁ DỊCH VỤ :*  Liên hệ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 10 khách trở lên)

*Bao gồm*:

Vé máy bay như chương trìnhPhí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường*Lệ phí visa Châu Âu.**Thư mời công tác.**Vé tàu T.G.V ( từ Đức – Ý)*Bảo hiểm du lịch Quốc tế theo chương trình. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả.Ăn uống, tham quan, vận chuyển như chương trình.Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.*Vé vào cổng Hội chợ, nếu Doanh nghiệp nào đã có vé vào cổng Hội chợ thì trừ đi Chi phí: 1.350.000 VNĐ/ 1 vé* 

*Không bao gồm*:

Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành)Tham quan ngòai chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….*Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương (180.000 vnđ/khách/ngày).*Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có). 

*Ghi chú*:

_Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy theo thời điểm khởi hành._Trong trường hợp bị từ chối visa, Quý khách vẫn phải nộp lệ phí visa, Phí dịch vụ thư mời: 5,500,000 vnđ/ 1 KháchTrong trường hợp cả đoàn chỉ có 10 – 15 khách: Phụ thu 7.450.000VNĐ/1 khách 

*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Tham Dự Hội Chợ Thành Công

*
*Thông tin liên hệ:*
*Công ty Golden Tours*
* Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Hotline: 0903.798.436 - 0903.798.437*
* Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
* Email:  info@goldentours.vn - sales@goldentours.vn* 
* Website: www.goldentours.vn ; Facebook:* https://www.facebook.com/goldentours.com.vn

----------

